# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  (mtDNA) haplogroups defining mutations

## barbora

*Hello! 
I just want to ask one question.
What means star symbol in List of European mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) haplogroups and subclades with their defining mutations?
If there is this mutation (with star), it means it doesnt have to be there? You can define a haplogroup* *without* *this mutation?
Thanks for ansfer. Kind regards Barbora Blahova*
*
*

----------

